# Sending my Pet to Australia - help!



## Lauraeve27 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi all, I'm sending my cat to Australia in September of this year. I've hired a company to do all the permits and book flights/quarantine etc but they're not as competent as I hoped they'd be. I'm hoping someone else is sending their cat or dog to Australia with the same kind of time frame as me and can help me with this odd query. 

Basically the company I've hired has told me I need a second vet to sign off on all the documentation by the first vet, Which wouldn't be an issue but they cannot be connected in anyway, so from two different practices, and I'm struggling to find a second vet who will do this as they're rightly asking me "How do we know the first vet has done everything correctly if we're not connected to them in any way!? We're just blindly signing paperwork".

Even more frustrating the company I've used can't give me or my first vet any official documentation saying we need a second vet to sign off. 

So my question is - has anyone else experienced this? Did you get a second vet to sign off the paper work? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

It might be this. 

Submit the RNAT test laboratory report and rabies vaccination certificate to an official government veterinarian.
An official government veterinarian in the country of export (not the Government approved veterinarian – your preparing veterinarian) must complete, sign and stamp the RNAT test declaration.
The microchip number, test result and blood sampling date must be consistent between the RNAT test laboratory report and RNAT test declaration.
Ensure that the completed RNAT test declaration states the name of the testing laboratory, not the submitting laboratory.
I've never done it, but the above looks a feasible explanation.


----------

